# I don't like this



## Fiottolino

I don't like this

I'm trying to translate this quote in many language possible. Could you help me? 
Thank you


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian: Мне это не нравится (Mne eto ne nravitsya).


----------



## abusaf

لا أحب هذا 

هذا لا يعحبني

هذا لا يروقني


----------



## Fiottolino

Thank you very much


----------



## Etcetera

You're welcome.


----------



## Knuð

In Norwegian:

Jeg liker ikke dette


----------



## Fiottolino

Thank you to all


----------



## maxenemaxene

Dutch:

''dit vind ik niet leuk''


----------



## La-Turkish-Chiiqa

Danish;

Jeg kan ikke lide dette "or" Jeg kan ikke lide det


----------



## übermönch

German
Ich mag es nicht
or
Mir gefällt es nicht


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:
Nu-mi place (asta). 


"asta"(=this) is usually skipped


----------



## vince

This expression is probably the opposite of the McDonald's slogan "I'm lovin' it" 

French: Je n'aime pas c,a
Spanish: no me encanta esto
Portuguese: n~ao amo isto
Mandarin (Chinese): Wo jiou bu xihuan 我就不喜歡
Cantonese (Chinese "dialect"): Ngo jau m jongyi 我就唔中意


----------



## Etcetera

vince said:
			
		

> This expression is probably the opposite of the McDonald's slogan "I'm lovin' it"


If so, then the Russian translation will be Вот что я не люблю (Vot chto ya ne lyublyu).


----------



## Krümelmonster

übermönch said:
			
		

> German
> Ich mag es nicht
> or
> Mir gefällt es nicht


I'd rather say  "Ich mag das nicht", because "Ich mag es nicht" would be "I don't like it", not "this"


----------



## betulina

I don't like this - In Catalan it would be "No m'agrada això" or "Això no m'agrada". _Això_ is _this_. The order depends on the emphasis and the context.


----------



## Etcetera

Betulina, have I understood correctly that the second variant is more expressive?


----------



## betulina

Etcetera said:
			
		

> Betulina, have I understood correctly that the second variant is more expressive?


Hi, Etcetera

The truth is that it's hard to say. It depends mostly on the context. While in English entonation is what shows the emphasis on what you want to remark, in Catalan, as in other Romance languages, word order is what helps. 
Without context, it's hard to say which is more expressive, "això no m'agrada" or "no m'agrada això". 

You could even use a comma after or before _això_. In that case, I think that "Això, no m'agrada" would be the most expressive of all, as you are really stating that you don't like *this*. 

...Not sure I made that clear 

EDIT - Reading it without entonation, though, I would say "No m'agrada això" is more expressive than "Això no m'agrada". _Això_ is the subject here, so when it's placed after the verb (not usual, but _agradar_ is quite special), it has more "strenght"


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi:*

यह मुझ्को नहीं पसन्द है
(yeh mujhko nahee pasand hai)

*Urdu:* (same as Hindi)

ﮯﮨ ﺪﻨﺳﭙ ﯽﮩﻧ ﻭﮑﮭﺠﻤ ﮫﻴ
(yeh mujhko nahee pasand hai)

*Gujarati:*

આ મને નથી ગમતું 
(Aa manay nathi gamtu)

Note: The word order can be messed around with and it'd still make sense! (for all three)

I'm gonna attempt the Punjabi one, even though it'll probably be totally wrong!!: Menu ye nee pasand (ਮੇਨੁ ਯਹ ਨੀ ਪਸਨ੍ਦ)


----------



## Whodunit

Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> I'd rather say "Ich mag das nicht", because "Ich mag es nicht" would be "I don't like it", not "this"


 
Maybe "Das mag ich nicht" would sound better.


----------



## panjabigator

Lol...you're pretty warm linguist! (taap lage che!)
ਮੈਨੂੰ ਇਹ ਪਸਂਦ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ
mainuuN ih pasaNd nahii hai

ਮੈਨੂੰ ਇਹ ਭਾਉਂਦਾ ਨਹੀਂ
mainuuN ih bhaauNdaa nahii

bhaauNdaa comes from the verb bhaaNaa, which exists in Hindi as bhaanaa
bhaaNaa/bhaanaa means "to be pleasing"
(no retroflex nasal in Hindi...it is a dental nasal)
(side note: I have been transliterating ih wrong in the past as eh...because I say both, but ih is correct!  yikes)


----------



## optimistique

maxenemaxene said:
			
		

> Dutch:
> 
> ''dit vind ik niet leuk''



Or:

*Hier hou ik niet van.


*


----------



## nushh

vince said:
			
		

> This expression is probably the opposite of the McDonald's slogan "I'm lovin' it"
> Spanish: no me encanta esto



If you're looking for that pun, fine ("Me encanta" is McDonald's slogan in Spain - still, I'm not sure people'd get it, since it's not that popular :-s). In any other context, we'd say:

"Esto no me gusta".


----------



## badgrammar

Guess at Turkish 

Bunu sevmiyorum...??


----------



## dinio

Greek:
den m'aresei


----------



## dinio

judeo-spanish:
no me plaze


----------



## Etcetera

betulina said:
			
		

> ...Not sure I made that clear


You did. Thanks a lot!


----------



## meltem

badgrammar said:
			
		

> Guess at Turkish
> 
> Bunu sevmiyorum...??


Right, in Turkish: "Bunu sevmiyorum".​


----------



## dahut

nushh said:
			
		

> If you're looking for that pun, fine ("Me encanta" is McDonald's slogan in Spain - still, I'm not sure people'd get it, since it's not that popular :-s). In any other context, we'd say:
> 
> "Esto no me gusta"  .


 
o No me gusta esto


----------



## gabrigabri

Italian:

non mi piace (questo)
questo=this


----------



## vince

dinio said:
			
		

> judeo-spanish:
> no me plaze


Do you speak Ladino by any chance?

Interesting that plazer is used instead of gustar. Does "gustar" mean exclusively "to taste", or can it also be used as "to please"?


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
kore-wa suki dewanai.
thisThing-TOPIC desirable(to me) copulaNegative.

More colloquially, "kore-wa suki janai."  The subject I is seldom indicated except for disambiguation purpose.

Flam


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Swedish: 

*Jag tycker inte om det* (I don't like it)
*Jag gillar inte detta* (I don't like this)


----------



## Marichuforever

In Spanish:

Esto no me gusta

Regards!


----------



## ArsènePlus

portuguese is "disto não gosto" (não amo=don't love)


----------



## vince

dahut said:
			
		

> I don't know in Ladino, but in Castillian gustar means to like.
> No me gusta el chocolate. I don't like chocolate.
> 
> to taste = saber (sabor, n.)
> It tastes sweet. Sabe dulce.
> 
> to please = agradar
> It doesn't please me. No me agrada = No me gusta.
> 
> Lo hace para gustarte = He does it, so you would like him ??
> Lo hace para agradarte = He does it to please you/ so you like him ??



Thanks, but the reason why I asked is because perhaps "gustar" originally meant "to taste" (like Old French _gouster_ (think "goûter")). And the use of plazer reminds me of French "plaire", e.g. "s'il vous plaît" = "Si os place" (If it pleases you, i.e. "if you like it").

So I'm looking for clues in Judeo-Spanish for whether gustar had another meaning before it became "to like".


----------



## dahut

vince said:
			
		

> So I'm looking for clues in Judeo-Spanish for whether gustar had another meaning before it became "to like".



Sorry


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Bengali:
এটা আমার ভাল লাগে না
(eTaa aamaar bhaalo laage naa)
You can also say:
এটা আমার পছন্দ নয়
(*eTaa aamaar pochhondo noy)*

Vince, Ladino is just 16th century Spanish that's still spoken among the descendants of the Sephardic Jews expelled from Spain. Essentially there is very little difference between modern Spanish and Ladino, so any chance that Gustar maintains its original meaning in Ladino is very small. Here's the most informative and reputable site I know concerning the subject:http://www.orbilat.com/Languages/Spanish-Ladino/index.html


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*זה לא מוצא חן בעיניי*


----------



## българин

had to add my part....bulgarian

Това не ми харесва. 
Tova ne mi haresva.


----------



## Tisia

*Pesian:*
*من اين را دوست ندارم* (man in ra doust nadaram).

*Kurdish:*
*من ئه مه م پي خوش ناوي *(men amam pe khosh nawi).
*
Finnish:*
En pidä tästä.

Tisia


----------



## LaurieRdMn

vince said:
			
		

> This expression is probably the opposite of the McDonald's slogan "I'm lovin' it"
> 
> French: Je n'aime pas c,a
> Spanish: no me encanta esto
> Portuguese: n~ao amo isto
> Mandarin (Chinese): Wo jiou bu xihuan 我就不喜歡
> Cantonese (Chinese "dialect"): Ngo jau m jongyi 我就唔中意


Spanish: no me gusta/mola esto


----------



## lama

en francais:je n'aime pas ca


----------



## nushh

vince said:
			
		

> Thanks, but the reason why I asked is because perhaps "gustar" originally meant "to taste" (like Old French _gouster_ (think "goûter")).
> (...)
> So I'm looking for clues in Judeo-Spanish for whether gustar had another meaning before it became "to like".


It still does: many words share that root, "gusto" means "taste" (noun), "degustar" can mean "to taste". And besides, if you look up "gustar" in the DRAE, you'll still find that meaning:

*gustar**.*
 (Del lat. _gustāre_).
* 1. tr. Sentir y percibir el sabor de las cosas.*
* 2.* tr.  experimentar (ǁ probar).
* 3.* intr. Agradar, parecer bien.
* 4.* intr. Dicho de una persona: Resultar atractiva a otra.
* 5.* intr. Desear, querer y tener complacencia en algo. _Gustar __de__ correr, __de__ jugar._


----------



## linguist786

lama said:
			
		

> en francais:je n'aime pas ca


Yes but that means "I don't like _that_" - not quite the same thing.

I'd say: "Je n'aime pas ceci"


----------



## stargazer

Hello

in Slovenian we say TO MI NI VŠEČ.
You could also say TEGA NE MARAM or NE MARAM TEGA.


----------



## optimistique

linguist786 said:
			
		

> lama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _en français: je n'aime pas ça_
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but that means "I don't like _that_" - not quite the same thing.
> 
> I'd say: "Je n'aime pas ceci"
Click to expand...


I have found that the distinction between 'this' and 'that' as we use it is often not so big at all, not to say often quite superfluous. A language as French doesn't distinguish between the two in its basis, only in a direct contrast, but that doesn't seem to be the case here. So I would say that in fact it is the same thing in French (at least without a context here).


----------



## Bienvenidos

Tisia said:
			
		

> *Pesian:*
> *من اين را دوست ندارم* (man in ra doust nadaram).
> 
> *Kurdish:*
> *من ئه مه م پي خوش ناوي *(men amam pe khosh nawi).
> *
> Finnish:*
> En pidä tästä.
> 
> Tisia



Also, in a more casual way, "like" can be translated as "huhsh"

Mah í ra huhsh nadaram

"Huhsh" is the best transliteration that I can do for the word. Maybe Tisia can help me out?  



*Bien*


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish there are possibilities referring to context:
- Bunu sevmiyorum
- Bunu sevmedim
- Bundan hoşlanmıyorum
- Bundan hoşlanmadım
- Bu hoşuma gitmiyor
- Bu hoşuma gitmedi
These translations are possible (referring to context)


----------



## linguist786

Tisia said:
			
		

> *Kurdish:*
> *من ئه مه م پي خوش ناوي *(men amam pe khosh nawi).


Oh that's interesting. The same word (pronounced "khoosh") in Urdu (spelt the same too) and also in Hindi (खुश) means "happy". 
I'm sure it is somehow linked.


----------



## janniah

filipino: hindi ko ito gusto


----------



## misdirection

janniah said:
			
		

> filipino: hindi ko ito gusto



you can also say:

_I don't like this. = ayoko nito.

ayoko = i don't like
nito = this

_"ayoko nito" is more conversational.


----------



## Aku

Hi,



			
				misdirection said:
			
		

> you can also say:
> 
> _I don't like this. = ayoko nito._
> 
> _ayoko = i don't like_
> _nito = this_
> 
> "ayoko nito" is more conversational.


 
Remember, now...

_Ayoko_ is written _*Ayaw ko* _according to Filipino/Tagalog orthography. 

-Aku


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

To mi se ne sviđa. (То ми се не свиђа.)
To mi se ne dopada. (То ми се не допада.)


----------



## janniah

hi misdirection,

i preferred "hindi ko ito gusto" to "ayoko nito ("ayaw ko nito" accdg to Aku), speculating on which would be more formal. anyway, i guess you're right. "ayoko nito" is more _conversationa_l.

thanks


----------



## Bienvenidos

Farsi/Persian:

Mah íra khush nudarum.

*Bien*


----------



## MissPrudish

In Greek:

Δε μ' αρέσει αυτό (de m' aresi afto)


----------



## AkErBeLtZ

In Basque:
*Ez dut* atsegin ukaiten / begiko / laket / gogoko / gustoko (hau)
*Ez zait* atsegin / gustatzen
*Ez diot* ederresten

(these are the forms i am used to use in my environment... but sure there are some more)


----------



## Fantabulous_167

Spanish>>> NO ME GUSTA ESTO


----------



## moldo

maxenemaxene said:


> Dutch:
> 
> ''dit vind ik niet leuk''


 
This you say when it is not fun (leuk = fun).

Alternative:

"Ik hou hier niet van"

You can say this also when you do not like the taste of the food, in which case you cannot say "dit vind ik niet leuk".


----------



## chaya

HEBREW 

Ani lo ohev et zeh (m)
ani lo ohevet et zeh (f)


----------



## zhora

mnie ne nravitsa eto.
Vozmozno li tak?


----------



## miyax

vince said:


> This expression is probably the opposite of the McDonald's slogan "I'm lovin' it"
> 
> French: Je n'aime pas c,a
> Spanish: no me encanta esto
> Portuguese: n~ao amo isto
> Mandarin (Chinese): Wo jiou bu xihuan 我就不喜歡
> Cantonese (Chinese "dialect"): Ngo jau m jongyi 我就唔中意


 
We don´t normally negate the verb "encanta" in Spanish when it comes to likes/dislikes. We would rather say just No me gusta (esto) esto=this can be omitted as in Catalan. For emphasis, final position is fine, but initial position sounds more natural: esto no me gusta.


----------



## Abu Bishr

Afrikaans:

Ek hou nie hiervan nie.

Ek lyk dit nie.

Ek hou nie van hierdie ding nie.

Ek lyk nie hierdie ding nie.

The Afrikaans equivalent for "this" is "hierdie" but does not appear to be used by itself and hence "hierdie ding" with "ding" being the same as "thing" in English.


----------



## janek

Polish, depending on context:

Nie lubię tego 
[N'eh LOO-b'eh TEH-goh]

Nie podoba mi się to
[N'eh po-DOH-bah mee sh'e toh]


----------



## DrLindenbrock

In Italian:
_Questo non mi piace_

As for other Romance languages, you could also change the word order and say:
_Non mi piace, questo_

But the first is more commonly heard.

To tell the truth, we we would normally just say:
_NON MI PIACE_
that is, omit the "this".
_---------------------------_
Does anybody know how it would be in Persian?


----------



## Lara2005

In Tagalog we translate "I don't like this" AYOKO NITO! 

and for "I don't like that" AYOKO NIYAN!


----------



## tori

ไม่ชอบ pronounced 'mai chorb' [literally 'no like'] in Thai


----------



## bb3ca201

in Scottish Gaelic, it becomes

Cha toigh leam seo!


----------

